# Hard to handle....



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome,
I'm so sorry you came here under these circonstances!.
Time will help but how long,really,depends on the person!.Getting a new dog(when you're ready),will help but will never replace the other one,even if it is the same breed!.
Hugs,Laurie
PS:Yr dog is beautiful and we would love to see some,more!.


----------



## jrock34 (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks. I wish I wasn't on this site under this circumstance. I was wondering anyone else’s experience, and on how long it takes to get over this. But I figured it depends on the person. I can't believe how hard I am taking it. But he is the only dog I have ever had - and to have him from pup until he passed away makes it even harder. I don't think I will ever get another Dog - I'd kind of feel bad about replacing him. Anyway - he was a great dog, and it is a great breed.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I am so sorry. What a handsome boy. Just remember it will get easier day by day. Maybe this song will help somehow. 

Garth Brooks, "The Dance"

Looking back on the memory of 
The dance we shared beneath the stars above 
For a moment all the world was right 
How could I have known you'd ever say goodbye 
And now I'm glad I didn't know 
The way it all would end the way it all would go 
Our lives are better left to chance I could have missed the pain 
But I'd of had to miss the dance 
Holding you I held everything 
For a moment wasn't I the king 
But if I'd only known how the king would fall 
Hey who's to say you know I might have changed it all 
And now I'm glad I didn't know 
The way it all would end the way it all would go 
Our lives are better left to chance I could have missed the pain 
But I'd of had to miss the dance 
Yes my life is better left to chance 
I could have missed the pain but I'd of had to miss the dance


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a sweet,loving face your dog has. What was his/her name? 

It took me almost 6 months not to tear up over my golden Raleigh, and about a year to remember him with smiles and happiness for his memory. The final images stayed with me for quite a while.

A new puppy a few months later, Tally, helped so much- like sunset and then sunrise- because puppies are so much work and so busy&cheerful, there's not time to be lost in thoughts.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Every person handles this grief differently. Even the same person can handle it differently at different times. Know that there are many here who have experienced this same loneliness and grief. Try to concentrate on all the special memories the two of you had..... And let your feelings take you where they will.... it's not unusual to have overwhelming sadness, anger, tears, even physical signs of sickness. Time will ease the sharp stabbing sadness, and hopefully then you'll be smiling and laughing at the good times. Most all of us have found that another furbaby eases the grief immensely. No, they'll never replace your lost friend, but they are a wonderful way to honor them. And I believe they would be greatly pleased that we've found another friend to share our lives and love with. Hugs to you.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh, it's so rough loosing a loved one. I know it's hard to understand how much loosing your friend even though it's a dog. Most of us have been through exactly what you are going through. 12 good years the two of you were very lucky. The pain will subside but, the memories will last forever. If you are meant to have another, you will know when the time is right. 

Welcome and enjoy it here.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

hi jrock,
i can only imagine you hurt at this time. and i have so much sympathy for you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a pretty baby you had. He had a wonderful sweet face. Looks like he liked the kitty too.
I've lost three dogs in the last 8 years. I couldn't even look at their pictures for months after. It just hurt too much.
With time, you will be able to concentrate on the good and the loss won't be so immediate, but you will always miss him. It's never easy, but I think with him being your first dog it might be a little harder. I'm glad you had so much wonderful time and love with him and so sorry it couldn't have been longer, but it sure sounds like there couldn't have been more love - it was all there already.
Many people here have gone through this and understand your tears and sadness. Check in anytime to share your grief, sadness and probably anger. Share your stories and his pictures if you'd like. I'll bet you have some wonderful pictures of that face!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, I wish it were under different circumstances. I lost my 12.7 boy in January. Is still hurts everyday. I still cry - just not as often. You had a very beautiful boy. Just remember all the good times you had together and you will see him again. Play hard at the bridge sweet boy.



ps - there will never be a replacement of him - getting another dog if and when you are ready will be honoring him.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Grief is so personal, I don't think we all grieve on the same time table. You guy was just beautiful. What a sweet face. I'm sorry you lost him and hope you can find some peace in the memories and love he gave you.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Take your time and grieve. We are here if you need to vent/cry/share ...the pain never truly goes away it only gets easier to deal with.

*We may not be together 
In the way we used to be
But we are still connected
By a cord no eye can see
So if you need to find me
We are never far apart
just look beyond the rainbow
And find me in your heart.
*


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your pain. As you have said, it is different for everyone but the general pattern is a period of tears and then a period of moving on and even laughter. Some find it comforting to make a scrapbook or slide show. When any of my friends lose a dog (and they all happen to be women) we have a gathering, bring all the other dogs, have a few drinks and usually plant a tree. This is done at the newly deceased dog's mom's house and it usually makes her feel better.

Good luck, you'll get through it.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, though I'm sorry it's under such sad circumstances. I lost my Sam 2 years ago. He was the first dog I had as an adult and I surprised myself at the depth of love I had for him. You'll hear members discuss their Heart Dog...Sam was my Heart Dog and I took his passing very hard. I immersed myself in everything Sam to get through the tough days and lonely nights. I watched home movies, made a collage, went around with the vacuum and saved his fur in a baggie, & talked to him as if he was still with me. I know those who are not dog people thought I was crazy, but it's how I coped. I cried pretty much constantly for a week, off and on for a month, and eventually I'd go days without crying. I knew I had to have another Golden and started my search with Rescues and Breeders. We chose to get a puppy under the theory that we'd statically have more years before having to say good bye again. 

I hope your grief is tempered by the love you shared with your Heart Dog and you find comfort very soon.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I have been through is several times in the past and it never gets easier. It is easily as painful losing a loved one I think because dogs are so innocent. I got my Oakly two weeks after my Arby died of cancer and it was the best thing I ever did. Try to concentrate on the good times you had together.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome. I am so sorry for your loss. Everybody is different in how they deal with the loss of their pet. You asked about other people's experiences...here is mine. We lost our Chip last May to cancer...he was 11, and he was my first dog...and what I call my soul-dog. Losing him was like losing a child, and losing a part of myself. After watching his relatively short 2-1/2 month battle with cancer, I at least had a little comfort knowing that he wasn't dealing with illness anymore. But I cried for a long time....pretty regularly for about 6 months. Even my husband cried (I've known him for 23 years and it's the first time I saw him cry). We got our new puppy, Brady, very soon after Chip's passing mainly because we couldn't stand how quiet the house was and the huge hole that Chip left behind. I surprised myself by wanting to get another pup so soon...I was afraid I was being hasty, but when we saw Brady it just felt right. But after we got Brady home, I started wondering if I had made a huge mistake. I felt horribly guilty, like I was cheating on Chip and being disrespectful to his memory by getting another dog so quickly. That first night I just sat on our kitchen floor crying with the new puppy running around me. I was a complete mess!!! But my husband very wisely said to me that we were not replacing Chip. No other dog could replace him. Chip was Chip and nothing will ever change that or our memories of him. We got Brady because we have all of this love to give and Brady needs a good home. He assured me Chip would approve. He told me to take a day or so to really think about what he said, and if after that I still felt the same regrets, he would contact the breeder to see about bringing Brady back (and on top of everything else I started feeling horrible about how I could traumatize this innocent puppy in that way!). So I thought about his words and realized he was right. I knew the next day that there was no way I could bring Brady back...he was ours. And I have never regretted that decision. I still miss Chip and there isn't a day that goes by that I don't think about him or look at his pictures. We had him cremated and have his ashes in an urn in our living room (along with a tuft of his fur and his dog tags). As crazy as this may sound, I go over to him and say hi every day. I even wished him a happy birthday last week (his birthday was April 10th). Again, everyone's experiences are different, and everyone has to grieve in their own way and in their own time, but for me, getting another dog defininatley gave me something to live for and gave me positive momentum to move forward. And as different as Brady is from Chip, he periodically will do something that reminds me of Chip and I look back and smile at the sweet memories. Hope this helps....


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

My condolences to you - oh what a sweet face - he reminds me of my Jake. 

I first found Golden forums when I lost my first Golden - sometimes I think our dogs lead us here for comfort.

Everyone handles grief in their own way but rest assured your feelings are normal. I personally felt the first 3 months unbearable, 6 months was a better point and at 9 months after his passing I was ready to open my heart to another furbaby and actually able to talk about him without crying.

Feel free to share your stories and photos here - we would love to see more of your sweet boy.

Someday, you may be willing to share your heart with another - you will never replace the dog you lost but will add another companion.

As I told my youngest son today, "Everyone dies, it's a fact of life. Dogs are here a short time to show us that life should be lived for the joy of it no matter how long or short it is."


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my golden Jake in December and I still cry when I think about him dying. But, I can now smile when talking about things he did and what we did together. 

We are getting a new puppy next month, I will always miss Jake but also miss having a dog in our family. We were all ready, even though we are still sad about Jake. These wonderful dogs become such a part of your life! We got Jake when he was 7 weeks old and he was the first dog I had. He slept in his bed next to our bed, I still look over every morning when I wake up and then I remember that he is gone...

Again, my condolences for your loss, he was beautiful.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome and I am sorry you had to find us under this circumstance. Your boy looks like a real sweetheart. Everyone grieves for a different time but I dont think you ever totally get over it, it just hurts alittle less every week. May the memories and the love you shared help you to get thru each day. I like the planting of a tree or bush that flowers in his honor is a good idea. One day you will be able to remember him without crying but your heart will always have a little squeeze of pain, but I think it reminds us that we are human.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

What a beautiful boy. I'm sorry for your loss. After making the "decision" with Coal (and having several months to emotionally prepare for this sad day), having our puppy Maggie to love and distract me was the best therapy of all. I am so glad we made the decision to get a puppy before we lost Coal. Not only has she filled a huge void, but I am reminded every day when I look at her of all wonderful dogs I have had in my lifetime. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. As many have said... the length of time we grieve is very personal.

The first dog I lost was a 7 year old toy poodle. It was kidney failure. When the vet gave me the prognosis and explained my options I was sobbing uncontrollable. I began to apoligize to the vet for my tears. He responded by saying that he would find it odd if I didn't cry. 

Opus was almost 15 when she got cancer 4 years ago. It was 3 years before I was able to talk about Opus without crying. There are still times when I get choked up and the tears flow. It is still difficult to read Rainbow Bridge postings because they will often bring to the surface all my emotions and feelings over losing Opus. 

It took about a month to come to the realization that we are dog people. The question wasn't would we ever get another dog but when would we get another dog. Once I realized that, it seemed that the sooner we got a new dog the sooner we would be through the training period.... especially if we decided to get a puppy. 

The new puppy didn't replace Opus. But raising a puppy kept us distracted and busy so we didn't have time to dwell on how much we missed her company. And before long Natasha, our puppy, had us laughing at her antics and we found ourselves smiling once again.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. I cant tellyou how long it takes to get over it..I dont think you ever do..you just learn to live with the loss,,the hurt eases..but hasnt gone away for me...it does get easier though...
Again, I am so sorry for your loss. Please stay with us here on the forum..its a great place with great people. When you are ready we would love to see some more pictures of your boy.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to hear this. He was a good looking boy. What was his name? 
For now all you can do is take things day by day. Over time the pain will lessen, but that in no way ever means your love fo him will diminish.


----------



## jrock34 (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you all for the replies - it has been comforting. I'm feeling slightly better - but it is real hard at home - especially when I am doing things around the house - he was always by my side. I guess the best thing about my dog - Sammy - and especially Goldens - is their love of the family - all they want to do is be around you where ever you go and do. His last days - he didn't have much energy to get around - but he loved car rides - and he found that energy to take his last car ride. Here is a picture taken last fall w/ my son - when he was starting to get sick.









If you notice - he developed a tumor on his elbow. It was painful for him, and hurt - to where he lost his appetite and stopped eating. So we made the decision to have it surgically removed. He made it through surgery and started to feel better, and got back to his normal self - And then a few weeks later - it started to grow back. So after much debate - we decided not to put him down - but to have his leg removed. We had X-ray done to make sure he didn't have any cancer anywhere else - so all looked good. He recovered from a very - very hard surgery - especially at his age. Learned in a few days how to use his three legs - and then again back to his normal self. But unfortunately things took a turn for the worse the last few weeks..... So anyway that is the story. It was a hard last 6 months for him. But he was strong to the end.

Thanks again for all the replies. Yes - I won't ever get over him. And I hope that if it is God's will for us to reunite w/ our pets - then I hope he is waiting there for me - when I make that journey. It will be a while before we get another Dog, and if we do - it will be a Golden.

Great site! and I'll keep coming back to check all the posts.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read about Sammy's passing. He was such a handsome boy. I just lost my Heidi in March, so I completely sympathize with you. I will keep your family in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I can appreciate your pain and understand that you will never 'get over' it.

But, mercifully you will 'get used to it'. And when that comes, a little of the pain goes away. It's so painful in the beginning when, as you say, your life which was so filled with them, has this big hole in it where they used to be.

Sir Walter Scott said:

The _misery_ of keeping a DOG is his dying so soon. But, to be sure, if he lived for 50 years and then died, what would become of me?

A very true sentiment!

(((((((((hugs to you))))))))))))


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. I hope you feel differently about getting another "friend" at some point. They really do help the pain. My husband felt the same as you after both times we lost our babies, the first one we had for 13 yrs. (loss her to cancer also). He couldn't bear to "replace" her (in his mind) but I couldn't live "without" any longer so after a year went by I showed up with our new pup and literally "blindsided" him. It was still hard for him but of course she became just as loved as the first. We tragically lost her at 5 yrs. old (hit by a car right in front of our 3yr. old son) and of course hubby said "ABSOLUTELY NO MORE" he just couldn't bear the hurt again. But after much begging and pleading (a year later) we are blessed with our Lucy and we have no regrets. I pushed for Lucy more for my son than me this time he really missed having his dog and I couldn't bear seeing him so sad. I think it's really important for children to have pets in their life, they teach them alot. So in your own time I hope you can bring yourself to love again because it's the best feeling in the world to have a dogs love in your life...to ME...it's worth the eventual pain. I the words of Garth Brooks-- " I could have missed the pain but I'd have had to miss the "dance". Hoping you and your family feel better soon!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed & Love


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Sammy sure was a handsome golden boy. Im sure you miss him. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry for coming to this thread late, and so sorry that you lost Sammy. Losing a dog is so hard because (I think) they deserve so much better - they are so innocent, loving and happy all their lives. I hate that doggies have to suffer from human diseases and maladies - it's just not fair.

Anyway, welcome to the forum. I too found this place during the early days of grieving a dog's passing. You will find friends, understanding a great people here.


----------



## jrock34 (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks again for all the great and positive responses. One thing that has really been on my mind.... this article discusses. It has been really inspirational, and reassuring.

http://www.kvbc.com/Global/story.asp?s=4687646

Thanks for sharing all of your stories also. I'm glad I posted on this forum.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Sammy - he looked a beautiful boy.

I don't think you ever get over losing these goldens, we just get a bit better at coping. It would be a wonderful legacy to Sammy if you could find it in your heart to one day let another dog in. I have had to send 4 goldens to the bridge, and every time i say Never Again, because I can't stand the pain at losing them, but then i think of the love and joy they gave me. No dog ever replaces another - they will form their own memories.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Sammy


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

You never, ever forget a lost og. I should know. I lost my first "very own dog", Beauty, an 8 month old Enlish Setter to distemper back in Nov. '56. I had gotten her for my 11th birthday. And there have been many, many since, English Setters, 2 Irish Setters, 4 golden Retrievers. And I still love and think of each and every one of them.

I lost my 121/2 year old Irish Setter, Boots, to bone cancer July 9, 1997. Because of his age and having arthritis in his shoulders, we opted against amputation of that rear leg, but just let him have 10 of the greatest weeks of his life.

Wehn I lst my first golden, Scooter, to heart attack on Aug. 22 1999, just 2 months past his 5th birthday I was so upset and shocked and grief stricken I actually threatened to give our younger golden, Buck away. Buck was full brother to Scooter, but from later litter. I did not want to face death again, 2 in in 2 years was to much for me. I did not want to see Buck get sick and die, etc, I did not want to know when he died, etc.

But what did I do? Instead of giving Bucky Boo away after Scooter's death in Aug, we got 8 week old litter maters Hunter and KayCee in Nov. 1999, just 2 months after Scooter's death. And if that was not enoug, in Dec. 2002, we adopted a golden mix who was right at a year old old, giving us FOUR dogs.

But so very sadly I made a huge mistake and decided to switch my dogs from the monthy heartowrm p[illsto the6 month injection one, ProHeart6. Hunter was the first. Six weeks after his fatal injection he was dead of autoimmun hemolytic anemia and liver damage. He was just 4years and 2 months old. I was so guilt ridden that I had "killed him", I lost 40 pounds over the next 8 months. I loved him no more than I loved his sister, KayCee or Buck or Honey, but there was a bond between us that everyone saw and commented on.

Then iMay 15, 2007, Buck died in arms, heart attack just like his brother so many years before. But he was 12 yrs. 3 months old and had never been sick a day in his life. Then May 25 2008, I lost KayCee to cancer at 8 yrs. 9 months. Now all I have is our adopted mix, Honey, that is loved, loved, loved. And if not for a sudden onset of health problems, for me, we would adopting another dog, a senior this time. 

No dog ever repalces another. Your heart just gets bigger and bigger to make room for one more, then one more, then one more. It will not stop growing as long as there is a dog to entier it.

You "old man" was a beautiful boy, so regal looking with that white face. I am so sorry you had to lose him. And you will see him some day. I have quite a pack waiting for me.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

When Simon passed away I was totally out of it emotionally. A friend gave me this book and it helped quite a bit:

Goodbye, Friend: Healing Wisdom for Anyone Who Has Ever Lost a Pet


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

jrock34 said:


> Thanks. I wish I wasn't on this site under this circumstance. I was wondering anyone else’s experience, and on how long it takes to get over this. But I figured it depends on the person. I can't believe how hard I am taking it. But he is the only dog I have ever had - and to have him from pup until he passed away makes it even harder. I don't think I will ever get another Dog - I'd kind of feel bad about replacing him. Anyway - he was a great dog, and it is a great breed.


Do you know, we felt exactly the same as you when we lost our 12 year old GR Spud. My husband said he never wanted another dog it hurt our whole family so much. 

Almost exactly a year later we welcomed another puppy into our home, and in retrospect I wish we hadn't left it that long. You see, the puppy never replaced the lost dog, he filled the massive gaping hole in our hearts! The puppy gave us distraction, gave us something to concentrate and love again.

We still remember our lost dog almost 5 years now since we lost him, but its with fondness and not so much sadness.

I feel your pain, its very raw and not unlike losing a member of the family, one who loves us unconditionally and relies on us like no other. I hope in time you feel strong enough to welcome another pup into your life, in my experience it really is the best healer!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

By the way, your son is absolutely georgous.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

First, it's what we're here for  I first joined here myself in January when I lost my 12 year old, Comet. The folks here made it so much easier to deal with.

Most of us have been through this. I know I have (5 times now), and even two in a 3 month period. It is VERY hard and you should never feel odd for crying. It is natural. You just lost a long time companion.

I have never been able to go to work the day after losing one of my Goldens. I can't.

I know it doesn't feel like it right now, but it does get a little better each day. It really does.

Break out that collection of pictures, and make some nice collages of him. Create a memorial video and post it to YouTube. Things like this help you remember, and appreciate, the long and happy life he had with you, and BECAUSE of you. Once they are done, every day you will be able to look at them a little longer, with a few less tears, and a few more smiles. That's the transition from sadness/mourning to happy memories.

As for getting another dog, well, that is definitely a personal thing. I know how you feel right now, but remember this. Your Buddy will be happiest if YOU are happy. If a new Puppy, or rescue, makes you happy, you make your Buddy happy. You are not replacing him. You are just starting a new adventure.

Finally, you'll see him again. He's at the Rainbow Bridge right now, playing and having a grand time. He's free of pain and sickness. When the day comes, you'll meet him there and you'll both go on your way together, once again.

I'm so sorry for your loss.



jrock34 said:


> Thanks. I wish I wasn't on this site under this circumstance. I was wondering anyone else’s experience, and on how long it takes to get over this. But I figured it depends on the person. I can't believe how hard I am taking it. But he is the only dog I have ever had - and to have him from pup until he passed away makes it even harder. I don't think I will ever get another Dog - I'd kind of feel bad about replacing him. Anyway - he was a great dog, and it is a great breed.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Just picked up on this thread and wanted to say how sorry I am that you lost your beautiful boy. It is extremely hard to say goodbye to our beloved companions and I totally understand your pain. I don't know for how long one is espected to grieve and I know this is probably not want you want to hear but I lost my Meg 16 months ago and am still finding it very hard. I do believe if I was in a position to get another dog it would speed the healing process. As others have said, not to replace your lost friend but to start a whole new love affair. They can all have a special place in your heart.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad you found the forum to help deal with your heartache over Sammy. He was a beautiful boy.

My heart golden Max died ten years ago. I still cry many times when I look at his pictures or talk about him. For a year I cried every day. My husband also didn't think he could go through it again but I said I couldn't live with out a golden in my life (Max was our 3rd golden) so 6 months later we got Selka as a puppy and he helped heal my broken heart. and we also have Gunner who is now 6. I will always have a golden as long as I am able to care for one.


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

I lost my lab Polly just over a year ago. I got her when I was 11 and she was the family dog, but I picked her out, brought her to obedience school as a puppy and trained her. When I moved away from home, she came with me. She was my best friend, and the sweetest, most loving dog ever. We were very close and spent tons of time together. She lived just two months shy of her 16th birthday. I was absolutely devastated, and cried every day for 7 months. There were days I couldn't get out of bed. I wasn't sure if I could ever have another dog, and was very sure that if I did, I wouldn't love that new dog as much as Polly. After it had been about 9 months, I suddenly started to think that I wanted a puppy. I just knew I was ready. We will be bringing home our new pup in 2 1/2 weeks. I know this new puppy will never replace Polly, and I don't expect to have the same relationship with the new pup as I did with her. i still wouldn't say I am "over" Polly's death. There are still days I cry about it. But I can also think of her and smile now. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is incredibly difficult to lose a dog, but it does get easier with time. And I do think that if you are meant to have another dog, you'll know.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Your Sammy was a beautiful guy! I'm sorry for your loss, and hope, with time you will find the hole in your heart filled with sweet memories. Godspeed sweet Sammy!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a beautiful boy Sammy was. His face in the picture with the cat just melts my heart. I'm so sorry he's gone.


----------



## bpatters69 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well - maybe this will make you feel better. I am 40 about 6'2" and weigh in at a brisk 245 pounds. Not that size and stature have anything to do with it but.......We lost our beloved Rexy at the end of last year and I cried like a baby for about a week. I cried at home, I cried at work and I cried in the middle of public areas. I don't regret nor do I feel any less man-ly. I loved that dog with all my heart. He was like our child and any other dog lover or person would understand.

When Rex left us our house seemed so very empty. We probably should have waited but we found Lexy about a week after Rex's passing. In terms of getting over Rex, I can honestly say that I never will and I am ok with that. I kept his ID tag and I proudle wear it around my neck. I look at it every day and usually kiss it as I reminisce and think of him very fondly. 

Having dogs and loving dogs comes with the territory of being a dog lover. There is simply no better pet to have in my opinion.

I say wear your feeling on your sleeve. If someone looks down on you or gives you flack that is their problem. They are probably cat owners.... JK. We own a cat too.

Don't wait. The right amount of time to pass is very individual thing. I told my wife, I am not the same person without a dog. As nutty as it sounds, I find my dog gives me a type of balance that only a dog can give. They love us unconditionally and their loyalty is pretty hard to match. Regardless, of when you make the decision to get another dog - hopefully a Golden - you will feel some guilt. As much as I adore our new dog, I feel a great sense of guilt when I think about the loss of Rex. I don't know why. I guess it seems like I am trying to replace him. He cannot replaced but neither can our new dog.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.
When we had our Golden Ryder put down July 2007, we honestly never thought we would get another one. Losing him was just too hard. It took until January 2009 before my husband felt he was ready to do it again. 

Give yourself time to grieve. He was a part of your family and although the lost feeling doesn't go away over night, it does get easier. Remember all the happy times with him and one day you will know when the time is right. You'll know in your heart that you are not replacing him, you just have room in your heart for another one.

Take care.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

It's so hard losing a dog that's been a part of your life. I've only lost one, but even now, almost a year later, just looking at a picture of her often makes me cry. Your boy was so handsome and he looked like he was a dearly loved part of your family, and you will never forget him. I'm so sorry about your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So very sorry*

I am so very sorry-he was beautiful-looks like an angel.
I think it takes different amounts of time and different methods to help people get through this.
For Ken and I it was ALWAYS adopting another dog that was in NEED-THAT has worked for us and also we felt we were honoring our Gizmo and Munchkin, by sharing our love and doting on another!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful Sammy. Take your time and grieve, and you'll see him again.


----------

